# Bad grammer ?



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

What would you guys suggest the Dvd or cd.


----------



## wingshooter05 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have the CD and is good but Im going to get the DVD, so i would just get the DVD :beer: :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Basically the same info either way you go. But you know what they say, a picture is worth a thousand words. It really is nice to be able to see what he's doing. Depending on how much knowledge you already have on calling, seeing it might help reduce that chances of form bad habits with your hands. I see guys all the time that flap their hands around like they're waving to the hot blondie on the other side of the bar. Maybe seeing it can prevent things like that from happening.

But at the same time, it's also nice to be able to listen to the CD while you're driving in your vehicle. Since you're just driving around day dreaming about previously mentioned hot chick anyways, you might as well try to split your focus and work on the goose call too. At least with the goose call there's a chance you might figure it out one day. Good luck with the other thing.

You can benefit a ton from either one. I'd go with which ever one you think will fit best with you. Just be careful. If you already happen to live with said blondie, be aware that there's a good chance that as soon as you _start_ blowing your goose call around the house, she'll_ stop_ blowing your goose call around the house... dd:


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I think i'll probably end up getting the dvd. My cd player is broke in my pickup and i don't have a hot blondie living with me so i think the dvd will work good.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

DVD is well worth the money


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

The only dig I have with the whole deal is that he pushes the tounge on the roof of your mouth to block the air flow then release to send the note, cut off with the tounge back on the roof. I must have learned a bad habit because I call the other way around. I start from the base and block the air by pushing up with my tounge to stop the note. Maybe I'm running goofy, but am I alone? I do the Hut- Hut - Hut to perform the basic clucks. :-?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

DVD, be prepared Scotty is a little hyper.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

cut'em said:


> The only dig I have with the whole deal is that he pushes the tounge on the roof of your mouth to block the air flow then release to send the note, cut off with the tounge back on the roof. I must have learned a bad habit because I call the other way around. I start from the base and block the air by pushing up with my tounge to stop the note. Maybe I'm running goofy, but am I alone? I do the Hut- Hut - Hut to perform the basic clucks. :-?


Thats how i first learned on a short reed after watchin Honker Talk by sean stahl, The jeff foiles DVD, and others by using the back of my tongue. But i like the way taught in Bad Grammar better for ME. And thats just it, all the calls on the bad grammar DVD or CD can be made using the back of your tongue or the tip. But IMO the tip of the tongue produces a clearer, cleaner, chrisper sound...just use what is comfortaable for you and go from there. Ive also found that some calls blow better depending on how you present the air with your tongue...i used to think tim grounds calls were hard to blow using the back of my tongue but ive found that its easier for me to blow them with the tip of my tongue.

Its all about calling the way that works for you and with what call works the best for you


----------



## DblBand (Jul 16, 2009)

ya listen to Scott he knows what he's talkin about. even if you think ya know it all u will learn something!


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

I just got the DVD and the info in it is great there is alot of knowledge to be learned off of it. I think i learned more in the first hour i used it then i did the last three years. Thanks for all the info.


----------

